# A GLOCK cutout , to view the internal mechanism



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thought this might be interesting for some to view.

Link


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Neat


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone who has detail stripped a Glock knows, or should know, how they work and how their internal parts interact with each other to afford safety and to fire the weapon. The design is very simple and very elegant and follows Frank Lloyd Wright's saying of "Form Follows Function" exceedingly well.

In a word, it is a simplistic masterpiece.


----------

